# Rate the comic sketch from the person before you.



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

Figured I would give this a go as it has been kicking around in my head for a few days and did not fall by the wayside.

Same idea as the rate the song from the person before you thread but you post either an excerpt from a standup/live performance or if you want a TV show/film- try and keep it on the short end of things if you can (the rate the song thing works well at around or under 5 minutes most of the time). If you truly must then some pictures/a webcomic.
Remember however that while people can quite happily headbang to a song sung in Gaulish comedy is a different beast so as we mainly speak English around here think long and hard before posting something not in English. An example of a good one not all in English might be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1sQkEfAdfY

It should go without saying that this thread will probably not be safe for work or if censorship is something you go in for that either (asking for it to be kept clean would mean this thread would total about one video and two replies saying how silly that idea is).

Youtube videos can be linked into the topic if you do not have HTML abilities by using the youtube tags. While you do not have to it is nice if you put the name of the comedian and a rough description (or name if it has one) in text for people to read.

```
[youtube] with closer [/youtube]
For Example
Billy Connoly- Ibiza
[youtube]kJvuHGtZU0w[/youtube]
```

That over with
Billy Connoly- Ibiza


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 15, 2010)

2/5. I didn't find it that funny.

Russell Peters- Beating Your Kids


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

3/5 - It was pretty slow but ended well.  Had some pretty funny moments in it.



edit : And I like this idea Fast mate!


----------



## Gore (May 15, 2010)

1/5
I love this thread and stand-up comedy but that wasn't me.
I didn't understand it really, I'm probably too dumb.








Brian Regan, just discovered him last month, he's a clean SFW guy with amazing stuff


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2010)

4/5
I love how he puts emphasis on some things through creative repitition. Rating based on how much I laughed.



What the fuck is juice?


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

4/5 lmao







 Russell Howard


----------



## Demonbart (May 15, 2010)

3/5
Good, but not great.

John Fealey - Zakje (Englishman about the Netherlands)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

4.5/5 Really funny if you speak Dutch, a little less when you're English but nevertheless a mighty fine comic sketch!

Fist of Fun - Girl Who Smelt of Spam


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

4/5 - Top class!  Love Fist of Fun!

Bill Hicks - Drugs and Music


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2010)

I have to stop making new threads and not supporting them.

3/5- Bill Hicks is awesome but that was not one of his best.

It seems that along with bad medical dramas one of the things that grabs my attention is musical comedy.
Stephen Lynch - Down To The Old Pub Instead


----------



## Vyngard (May 20, 2010)

2/5


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 20, 2010)

1/5 not my kind of humour sorry


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

4/5 - Brilliant!


----------



## DeMoN (May 21, 2010)

Trolley that video is blocked in the U.S.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 21, 2010)

2.5/5 sorry. I always want to like things.
I like stupid sketches.



edit. Toein' the Line.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

The rules are one sketch per post monkee3000.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

5/5 I LMAO'd the entire time, it's such a silly kind of humour but I love that!


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 22, 2010)

4.666/5. I love the writers work.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

5/5 - Father Ted is class, simple as!

Redd Foxx - The First Time


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2010)

2/5- I appreciate the guy had more influence of the legends of today than many others but that really did nothing for me.
George Carlin- religion and hats among other things.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 24, 2010)

5/5 the guy is hillarious. So much so that I'm gonna post some more of him.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

I don't see how his atheistic bullshit is funny (not exactly commenting on any of the videos posted here).
Most of this sketches are like "Say something about how religion is false and now everyone will laugh".

Real talent there.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 24, 2010)

So is that a 0/5 then.
If that offends you so much that you had to reply, then your faith is not strong enough.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2010)

4/5- Mr Gervais is normally passable at best but that was pretty good.

As we seem to be on a theme:
Billy Connolly- suicide bombers


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

5/5 - Genius!  Was pissing my sides all the way through.

Bill Hicks - Religion


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

3/5 Quite good but the fact that he repeats himself is annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A sketch from Little Britain (now you Brits won't like it, but I think it's quite funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

0/5 - Sorry Nate but I just can't stand that show.  It's British comedy at it's worst.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 26, 2010)

1/5 mildly amusing, a bit long winded.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2010)

3/5- not bad but I have seen better similarly themed sketches done better. I dare say however if it was part of a larger series/show it might be better.

Doug Stanhope: Voice of America - ABORTION IS GREEN


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

5/5 - Hilarious, genius and so bloody true!

Rich Hall - War On Terror in Britain


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

4.7/5 I think he's good. I remember he said `Communism would have worked in Britain, because we know how to queue'.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2010)

Prior to that post I had never heard of that group and while that sketch did not do a lot for me some of the others I ended up watching because of it were pretty good- 3/5

I have many others I originally wanted to post but for some reason this one rings very true for me at this point in time:
Doug Stanhope - This Generation Sucks


----------



## pitman (May 29, 2010)

4/5

Jim Breuer - Alcohol


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 31, 2010)

2/5 Meh, stereotype comedy can be funny, but this guy is confused.
SCOTCH whisky has an Oirish accent.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

4/5 - Brilliant!

Derek and Clive - Sir!


----------



## Overman1977 (May 31, 2010)

3.5/5...pretty funny


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 2, 2010)

2/5 At least it wasn't catchphrase comedy(I love you more than Bukkake).

I was gonna put up something from `The Life of Brian`, but that can wait 'till later.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2010)

Better get this going again. Do I even need to rate a Monty Python sketch?

Dylan Moran, I could not find one clip I liked so I found a compilation


Others reading if you have never seen the guy before and find him funny check out a show called black books (the first half of the pilot is up on google video)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2010)

5/5 - Dylan Moran is genius!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

4/5 nice one,I remember Bulla, there's a bloke like that in every local up and down the UK.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2010)

I never saw that much of monkey dust (although I was fortunate enough to be flicking around when they did that pedo finder general sketch set to the tune of Arthur Brown - Fire*) and what I did see did not do all that much for me (much like most of the other BBC3 comedy shows). Back to the matter at hand believe me when I say I am all for taking the piss out the daily mail but being able to do it justice is another thing entirely, still 3/5.

Doug Stanhope - MySpace Pedophiles 


*it would probably be bad form to link the same show/comedic type twice in a row so others: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvsoVdvtZC4


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 8, 2010)

5/5 Hilarious, and a point well made.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

5/5 - Brilliant.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 10, 2010)

5/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2010)

3/5- more should I have crawled home drunk this evening or it had been the mid 90s.

The Chaser's War on Everything-Stocking Stereotype


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2010)

3/5- I like hidden camera shows but as far as the Chaser's stuff goes it does not lend itself well to sketches.
Trigger Happy TV - Parkie vs Lake Pusher



Others reading if you get the chance the guy in the sketches did a brilliant series with him travelling around seeing how booze worked in various countries.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

4/5 - Still very funny, some of THTV hasn't aged well but some of it is still just as funny!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

4/5
Loved it, just how random it was and they took a few seconds to take in what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







You may of seen it but it's a classic


----------



## Yumi (Jul 16, 2010)

4/5! First time ive heard of Eddie. =o

Patton Oswalt - Birth


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 18, 2010)

4/5
Hah, that was pretty good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Russell Peters - Deaf People*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2010)

3.5/5

Not Russell Peters best work

For some reason the video didn't show up so here's the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY-z1IZIGVQ


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 26, 2010)

5/5 
Ahhh, I love Live at the Apollo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Speaking of that let me put some on right now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 27, 2010)

3/5 - Not bad, I'm not a huge of Frankie Boyle though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2010)

That aged surprisingly well, the amusing thing is that I have actually seen similar real life situations (I have found myself in some odd pubs/restaurants over the years).

Dave Allen- Self abuse


I watched a bunch of these earlier today, I am rarely inclined to believe what "they say" but they say history repeats and then I watched his bit on banks......


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 29, 2010)

4/5 I love dave allen.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2010)

4/5 - That was pretty good!  I've seen a few episodes of MadTV, it wasn't bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2010)

Not the best WLIIA skit? for me but given the volume of stuff there is to pick from that is not saying all that much. Still 3.5/5

Mike Reid - Religion


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

5/5 - Brilliant!

The Real McCoy - I Can Vote BNP Now.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 23, 2010)

4/5
pretty funny. might i ask what show thats from, i skimmed some of the comments but just saw people arguing


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am a great fan of satire but that really did little for me- not least of all because there is no obvious solution to the matter at hand.

Tom Lehrer- When You Are Old And grey


----------



## BumFace (Sep 22, 2010)

was moderate was a few laughs 3/5


----------



## BionicC (Oct 10, 2010)

I chuckled a little, but it wasn't the funniest thing I've seen. 3/5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__MUf2Qv6_U

(not embedded because the preview pic is a little spoilery)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am torn about this one. On the one hand I am slowly recovering from not being stubborn enough to camp in front of the TV to prevent it (stars in their eyes) from being on at points of my youth and that helped a lot but on the other hand I did not get it.
Also I now have the old shooting stars theme tune as my earworm for the evening so thankyou.

Billy Connolly - Masturbation


----------



## BionicC (Oct 11, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I am torn about this one. On the one hand I am slowly recovering from not being stubborn enough to camp in front of the TV to prevent it (stars in their eyes) from being on at points of my youth and that helped a lot but on the other hand I did not get it.
> 
> Maybe I should've posted the full sketch then, I dunno. But it was the George Michael bit that creased me up when I first saw it (and still does in fact). Don't get it? There's nothing TO get really; it's a man whose attempt at looking like George Michael is wearing a George Michael mask, and who doesn't even attempt to sing like him, he just does that ridiculous dance (and whoever's doing the sound is clearly messing with him a bit by pausing the song and making him miss his cue). That's all! But I can't help laughing every single time I see it
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, I've never really "got" the Big Yin; he doesn't really do a lot for me I'm afraid. I smiled at that routine but that was about it. 3/5


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 16, 2010)

3.5/5 Kinda funny, not the best thing I've ever seen though.


----------



## BionicC (Oct 28, 2010)

Very clever! I liked that a lot. 5/5

This is a short bit from QI which was cut from its episode and shown as part of a Christmas clip show of outtakes. It takes a minute or two for the magic to happen, so don't write it off straight away.


----------



## redact (Oct 30, 2010)

2/5 seems like they were having fun but i got absolutely nothing out of watching that...


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 11, 2010)

3/5 Too long and predictable.  Better have been done.

*Robin Williams - Golf*


----------



## Man18 (Nov 26, 2010)

im probably the geekiness guy on this site i assumed there were super hero drawing in her


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2010)

Better get this going again. For some reason I do like Robin Williams standup but that really did nothing for me. Probably as I have no real problem with accents/dialects (to the point I am a terrible bore when it comes to the relevant section of Never Mind the Full Stops).

Note sure it counts as comedy but it saw me amused for quite a while. Also I can see it being something of a gbatemp theme song.

Evil Con Carne- The pie who loved me.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I liked that. Reminded me of the Powerpuff Girls or something. 4/5


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was all set to write something positive and then in the "related videos" was a Monty Python sketch along similar lines- not that the video linked up was a rehash or copy but for my interview related humour needs it was far surpassed by that. I suppose it also depends on your personal perspective and history and while it would seem absurdest having once seen people asked what animal they would be as part of an introduction to a job as well as no end of word games........ 

Speaking of word games
George Carlin- Lying Politicians And Words


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

5/5 - Love George Carlin.

I don't normally like Catherine Tate, but the Nan character she does always has me in stitches.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 13, 2011)

4/5 funny, but not exactly my cup


Went through and saw a few Bill Connolly vids, so I figured I'd add another
[youtube]PcL3HyXJU5w[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

5/5 - Love Billy Connolly.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKfbSHW9uGA[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2011)

Let us get this going again

Who does not like a bit of blackadder II, I think of the actual series it was probably my favourite.

Time for some Dilbert

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dsn7y8uf9s[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha! Big Dilbert fan here. 5/5

[youtube]M9dVZGujoAY[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

I liked that sketch but some of their other stuff I did not care for. I will have to sit down and watch a few more of the full shows though.

No embed for this one
http://www.cracked.com/video_18196_5-class...-to-attend.html


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

4/5 
Funny man

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw2b8ENc_Ak[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2011)

I really like the comic but that seemed to run a bit long for the joke.

Speaking of running a bit long
Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide to the Orchestra 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdO3u6ORlGM&feature=related[/youtube]
Perhaps not his best show but funny none the less. Gutted I will be out of the country when he plays this town.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2012)

Apologies- that last one was a bit long (good though).

Out for an English
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdo79znnHl8

I have not heard much from these guys or any of their members in recent years but the above is one of their best sketches.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

4/5 - Was always a fan of the show, and this one is such a spot on sketch!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXxzVuE_D1k[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't hear much from Alexei Sayle these days but that is OK as he had a hand in loads of things. I prefer my religious piss take humour a bit harsher/more likely to offend those other than they who go to megachurches but it was by no means bad.

Charlie Brooker's Daily Mail Island 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPlEIryW8zA

That reminds me- I need to watch his Dead Set program and Black mirror.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 8, 2012)

The biggest comedy here is me trying to get fucking youtube links to embed properly.
Fuck it, I can't be arsed now.

Move along please.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant clip, loved the "court room" scene!  Gotta love Brooker.  Dead Set is definitely worth checking out, it was good enough to make me go out and purchase a legal copy anyway.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdNvCDq7EHA[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2012)

It took a while for me to come to the conclusion but it turns out I really like Jim Jeffries. I saw he has a TV show coming out in a couple of months so I am quite curious about that and especially as I have nothing else along similar lines now Bored to Death has been cancelled.

Speaking of TV shows I have still not watched Dead Set but it appears I also have A touch of cloth to see as well.
Also speaking of TV shows it turns out people have nearly the entire Never Mind the Buzzcocks UK version up on youtube so I a have sidetracked for a week or so now and I have not even really made it to the point where Bill Bailey appeared instead. Sadly a half hour show is not great for this thread so I will have to go something else

Donna McPhail- some late 90's standup.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpxW9e2qcJU
Somewhat dated but I found it amusing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2012)

Shall we see if we can try to get this going again

Personally I think The Chaser are one of the best comedy groups around today, that said if you are going to see some of their stuff I would suggest you go for the chaser's war on everything instead of the hamster wheel.

The Hamster Wheel - Gay Marriage


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

4/5 - hahaha Brilliant!  Never heard of them before, gonna have a look at more of their stuff.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2013)

It is Doug Stanhope- it was good but some of his other stuff has me in stitches, I especially like his bits in Weekly Wipe.

Phill Jupitus --Spiders 




The guy is on Buzzcocks every week (and the lot are up on youtube which is great assuming I do not need to get anything done during the day) and his appearances in the other shows do well but I had never really seen any of his standup.
As I am being greedy I might as well have two.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 19, 2013)

figured this could do with a revival.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2013)

Always good to see that kind of sketch done half well.

Rhod Gilbert Live At The Apollo


----------



## JohnSmitten (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not seeing anything now


----------



## pasc (Nov 1, 2013)

Dane Cook - Breaking and Entering


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 1, 2013)

3/5 not that funny, but good


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2013)

You are supposed to post something for the next person you know Rokusho.

I have never really watched anything by Dane Cook before. Might have to watch some more.

Kevin Bloody Wilson -- various Nigel sketches/stories.


----------

